# Certified Copies of Documents in United States



## Binky (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi All--

I'm a bit confused about the process of having official documents "certified" here in the United States. As it was a very easy procedure for my fiance in Australia (he simply took the original documents with the copies and had them certified at his bank), I assumed that I could do the same here in the U.S., but today I learned that I was wrong!

Many states (including mine) do not allow such certification of vital record documentation. What to I do? Am I expected to travel to a state that will certify documents even though these documents were issued in states that do not allow certification of such official documents? Do I simply include my original "official copies" of birth, marriage and divorce documents in with my visa application? I don't mind doing that, they're welcome to them, because they are after all just copies, but with the raised seals and true signatures, etc. (I can simply request new copies for myself from the respective authorities). Although technically they are just "copies" they are also considered "originals" from which the requested "certified copies" would originate. Would the Australian authorities accept these original copies in the place of certified copies?

What about a certified copy of my passport? I can't send them my actual passport with my visa application. 

Anyone else in the United States who ran into similar problems? Would really appreciate any advice. Thanks!


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

For my husband's partner visa the form asked for certified copies of our passport pages, but I've heard in some countries they ask for the passport once they're ready to grant the visa to stamp it, so just follow whatever instructions you have.

I had the same sort of problem as you. Yes, it was very easy to get things certified here in Aus (I went to a police station), but I did have a problem finding someone who would certify my husband's French birth certificate. They wouldn't certify it because it was in French! I took it to a French doctor and he did it wrong!

In the end I gave up and just gave them the original of his birth certificate (I also had to give the translation, but the problem was they still wanted the French version as well).

So his visa hasn't been granted yet, but we haven't been asked to provide a certified copy and they haven't sent the original back, so I'm assuming it didn't matter too much. His birth ceritificate was like you described, not the actual original, it's a copy from the archives which are stored electronically and we can get more which are re-signed and printed on special paper each time.

Did you go to see some public notararies in your state? I heard they usually certify things...


----------



## nighstar (Apr 22, 2010)

i'm not entirely sure that this is relevant to your situation, but i'd like to point out that what Australia refers to as "certifying" America considers "notarizing". perhaps if you find a notary public (as in a person whose job it is to notarize things, not just a person with the ability to do it like a bank clerk) you'll be able to get such documents notarized?

when i lived in Portland, OR i went to a notary public to get my stuff notarized where as my mom who lives in Las Vegas, NV just went to her bank and got it done. *shrugs*

sorry, don't know if this will help. goodluck.


----------



## lambysbubby (Sep 7, 2012)

*certified copies*

Hey there. I am in the same situation as u. American wanting to marry my Aussie. I'm in California. We can get certified copies of all required docs. I Googled it. It's $50 for passport. U have to mail in request. Hope this Info helps u.


----------

